# Can you use Aquarium Java Moss in a Poison Dart Frog Terrarium?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I have some Aquarium Java Moss. 

I was wondering if you can you use Aquarium Java Moss in a Poison Dart Frog Terrarium?

Would it be Frog Safe?

Would the Moss live or die?

I have some Exo-Terra Jungle Vines so I was thinking about attaching it to the vines. I think that that would look cool. What do you guys think?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes you can use it. It shouldn't go right from a fish tank into a frog tank, though. You could transfer stuff. In my experience, it can be washed with a little bleach water and then rinsed well. Maybe try a small bit to test it out first.

If it's coming from water to the frog tank, it will need somewhere wet/damp to start out, such as along the bank of a water feature. Mind you, I am not a green thumb so hopefully our plant experts will chime in.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm doing this in my tank in two weeks. From what I've gathered, you can put it right in but, if it was growing under water, it is best to mix it up with sphagnum moss. The practice with this is that the initial die off from it now being grown above water will be lessened because the sphagnum will hold the water causing the new spores of the growing java to spread. This is typically used if you do not have a standing water source to have it draping into. If you see Grimm's build the peninsula, he goes into detail about how he puts multiple mosses into a blender and spreads it out. You could also try searching for moss mix.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Java moss grows pretty well in most viv conditions... 

It will take a bit to adjust to drier conditions once you put it in there.

I just put this in my Bakhuis tank...








It pretty much dies at first but in time it will look like this stuff that has been in there for a while









Also, just to give you an idea of what it can look like eventually... here's some more that I've been growing out in a shoebox


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Also, as Danny mentioned if you put it on some sphagnum that will help the initial process by keeping it contact with moisture... especially if it is in a drier area of the viv. You can do the blending method but I've had good luck just laying it on top of wet sphagnum and letting it grow from there.


----------

